# 385 or 660



## SWAMPY036 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am a stihl man but all brands aside is the 660 $400 better than the 385 xp huskey both 80cc saws. I have three 60cc saws 2159 036 and a 262. Looking to get something to run a bigger bar


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 28, 2006)

The 385xp is about 85 cc, and the 660 91 cc, and there is quite a difference in power output. You will need the 395xp (94 cc) Husky to be in the same class as the MS660.

I guess it comes down to weather the 385 is "enough" saw for what you will do, or not......

The 390xp ("big bore" 88 cc version of the 385xp) is on its way, and it closes the power gap to the 660 somewhat, but there will still be a notable difference.


----------



## computeruser (Sep 28, 2006)

The Husqvarna 395 and Stihl 660 are the two saws to compare. Stock-to-stock they run about the same. A 385 is better compared to a Dolmar 7900, or possiblly a lightly-modified Stihl 460. With longer bars there is no comparison between something in the former class and the latter class.

What are you trying to use the saw for? That will make a big difference in whether you want to look at a 7900 or 385, or whether a 660 or 395 will be the best way to go.


----------



## SWAMPY036 (Sep 28, 2006)

Flush cutting stumps and felling some bigger trees than my saws can handle now. My 2159 has a 24" bar and i am not impressed at all with the performance of it. So I am looking to add 1 more saw that will never be to small for my needs. This is my collection Homey super XL Stihl 101, 191, 036 Johsnred 2159 and a husky 262 xp. So as you can see I need to add some muscle to the list,then put them to work.


----------



## timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

7900 or 066? If you want to make sure it will never be too small think 066 or 395. not too many jobs would need more than that. 066 will block up 20-plus inch hardwood real nice.

385 is just too much gain in weight for the gain in HP.

Have you had the 359 modified? if not there is lots of power to be unlocked. it will cut easily with or better than a stock 372. though with a 24 inch bar your asking alot.


----------



## computeruser (Sep 28, 2006)

SWAMPY036 said:


> Flush cutting stumps and felling some bigger trees than my saws can handle now. My 2159 has a 24" bar and i am not impressed at all with the performance of it. So I am looking to add 1 more saw that will never be to small for my needs. This is my collection Homey super XL Stihl 101, 191, 036 Johsnred 2159 and a husky 262 xp. So as you can see I need to add some muscle to the list,then put them to work.



Geez, no kidding. I wouldn't be impressed with the performance of a 2159 with a 24" bar on it, either! That saw would be a lot happier with a 16" or 20" bar on it. Save the 24"+ stuff for the 70cc+ saws.

If you're looking to get one saw that will handle pretty much anything else that needs handling, skip the other stuff and just get a 660 or 395. I regularly use a 7900 and an 066, and there really isn't that much to talk about when you put them in bigger wood. The 066 just has more grunt, especially in hardwood with bars longer than 28". The 7900 is happiest in the 20-28" range, in my experience.

If you didn't already have a bunch of 60cc saws, then buying the 7900 and using it as an all-around saw would be a good idea, since you can run a 32" with skip chain with satisfactory performance. But since you've already got plenty of 16"-20" saws, you might as well take the jump to the 30"+ saw category, which means a 660 or 395.

And since posts are always more interesting with pictures attached, here is CaseyForrest running a 36" bar on my 066, in an elm stump. It would have been much slower going with a 7900.







After:


----------



## SWAMPY036 (Sep 28, 2006)

I guess my next question is does husky & johnsred boast bigger bar lengths because I see 660 say max recommended bar as 36" and 395 will tell you 50". Probably the the same as them claiming the 2159 will power a 24" bar. 

Timber wolf what mods would you suggest for the 2159/ 359. I am not looking to spend a lot of money on a lost cause here. Even thought about selling it In my opinion even with an 18" bar it does not perform as well as the 036 or the 262. I would love to mod this and make rip but I would also like to block up some 20" plus hard wood with a 90cc saw.

oh ya sweet stump now that is what i want


----------



## timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

359 can be improved a lot, transfers, compression exhaust and intake.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 28, 2006)

SWAMPY036 said:


> ... 2159/ 359. I am not looking to spend a lot of money on a lost cause here. Even thought about selling it In my opinion even with an 18" bar it does not perform as well as the 036 or the 262. ...


It _shouldn't _perform like those other saws stock, as it has a much lower power rating, and a 24" bar is too much on a 60 cc saw in hardwood anyway.

The 262xp should be the winner among those 60 cc class saws. :rockn:


----------



## computeruser (Sep 28, 2006)

SWAMPY036 said:


> I guess my next question is does husky & johnsred boast bigger bar lengths because I see 660 say max recommended bar as 36" and 395 will tell you 50". Probably the the same as them claiming the 2159 will power a 24" bar.



Part of it is the oiler, I'd guess. The standard oiler in the 660 is pretty much done at 36". With the west coast/full-wrap/high-output oiler, you're good for a longer bar. My guess would be that Husqvarna simply has one oiler option, equivilent to Stihl's high-output version. My 066 had the oiler changed by its previous owner to the high-output version and when you dial it up it OILS!


----------



## Grace Tree (Sep 28, 2006)

We have a 385 with a 32" bar. Too much bar for the saw but we use it mostly for stump cuts and felling bigger stuff. It fills the need and does OK but you sure can't push it. Oiling has never been a problem.
Phil


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 28, 2006)

Small Wood, are you using skip chain - if not, try it!


----------



## Grace Tree (Sep 28, 2006)

No, I know I should pick some up but we really don't use the saw that much. Probably because I'd rather file a 20" bar than 32". We keep 4 chains in rotation. Other than jobsite filing I'll sharpen them 3 or 4 times and then send them off to the Amish guy up the road who'll grind them for 4 bucks so they'll probably be around for awhile. 'Just can't chuck a perfectly good chain. We just nurse it and keep the kerf clean when were cutting the stump. 
Phil


----------



## bz262 (Oct 1, 2006)

395 is the saw you want. plus, it will look swell on the bench next to that 262.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 2, 2006)

bz262 said:


> 395 is the saw you want. plus, it will look swell on the bench next to that 262.


Yes it will fit well, as it is an about an equally old design....:greenchainsaw: 

But of couse it is the Husky to get, if you really need as much power as the 660 - more weight though, and not just slightly more.

Also be aware that it has an outboard cluch.


----------



## Freakingstang (Oct 2, 2006)

066/660 or 385? 

Thanks I needed that. Haven't laughed that hard in a long time. In small wood (read under 24" or so), they are about equal in cut times.

Get into bigger wood, and the 660 walks on it, bad. Modded, it is even worse.

To those that think the 7900's get spanked by the 385 need to do a little more research on the matter. The 7900 is a stronger saw in small wood, and about equal in wood over 24" in diameter. It is also much lighter and cheaper.

Timberwolf hit it on the head when he compared the 7900 to the 066.

I have owned and ran all three of the saws mentioned and prefer the 066 for the big saw and the 7900 for a medium sized saw. You will not see a 385xp/2186 (jonsereds crossover model) on my list again.

If money is the object, pick up the 7900. If money isn't an object and you want the baddest saws of all time, get the king (660)!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 2, 2006)

If you are trying to cover two saws in one than the 385 may be a good choice. 

Personally, I like (and would rather have) a saw for each purpose!

As far as the comparison between the 285 and the 066. I have no trigger time on the 385 but owned an older 066 for a few years and it was a stout saw to say the least!


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 16, 2006)

*i also would pass on the 385 and the 7900*

the 395 on the other hand is a mean saw and probably all you'll ever need.same with the 660.both great saws.i just got a 2100 in excellent shape and i believe i like it better than my 395.


----------



## SouthernLA (Oct 17, 2006)

If you have a dealer close you may want to check out a 694 Solo or Dolmar 9010. I have a 694 with a modded muffler that cuts like mad in anything. The only draw back is weight. I like the prices much better than Husky or Stihl and the saws are just as good in my opinion. I run a 28" bar with full comp chain with no problems.


----------

